# MTL Tank recommendations and advice



## dash09 (28/7/20)

So reasons why I'm looking for a mtl:
- I dont care for clouds, I need my nicotine fix and thats it (currently using 6mg and now and then 25mg salt)

- I prefer lower wattage to save battery life, I have dual battery mods but by the end of the working day I'm running low (using DL build single coil at 40-45w)

So I need to know, can I use my regular 6mg juices with a mtl tank?
Do I use salt nic in the tank?
I make my own coils, decent enough if I may say so, what wire would I need and how would I know how many wraps to make?

I've shortlisted 2 tanks that I think would serve me well: Beserker 1.5, wotofo cog. However, due to inconsistent results with my zeus x, I'm thinking of getting a few clones just to test. This way I'll have a decent idea of what the authentic can do without breaking the bank. Back to my zeus, I think I'm good enough with building coils and wicking but with this tank I just cant seem to have consistently good flavor, could be because I'm doing single coil. I think I'll be able to wick a new mtl just fine

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## El Capitan (28/7/20)

Hey Dash, I recently went through this process and ended up with the Geekvape Ammit. I like a reasonably airy draw for a MTL tank which I couldn't get with the Beserker and the Ammit allows for that, whilst also allowing for a tight draw if need be. It's also leak resistant, which helps a lot. Flavour wise, it's solid and a lot easier to get the wicking right than with the Zeus (which is still my backup DL tank). A single battery lasts almost a whole day and I go through maybe 1,5 to 2 tanks of juice per day.

For the juice, I'm currently using Nic Salt juice as I find the nic kick to be more satisfactory than freebase, but I've also used freebase when in a pinch. The 3mg DL juice is a bit light in nic for me though. One of the biggest plus' have been that with the Nic Salts and MTL combo, I can vape and actually put it down for a while instead of constantly having a cloud machine stuck to my face. Also, the kids can actually see the TV now and the neighbours don't think I'm having a Cheech and Chong party.

Your mileage may vary.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## CJB85 (28/7/20)

I have been vaping about a year and a half and have not gone a single day without an MTL setup in rotation.
If you have been hitting 6mg freebase in a big DL setup, you will either need to bump that up for MTL (9-12mg) or go the Salt route.

MTL is unfortunately no less subjective than any other form of vaping, so a draw that might be great for you will be too loose/tight for someone else.
Clones can be good, but buying them locally will probably cost you close to what a decent MTL setup will cost you anyway. I would suggest keeping an eye on the classifieds section too, there may be some really good deals floating past there.
Look for something that has a deck that is easy to build on, something like the Dvarw can be really finicky to trap the wires, while the Kayfun Lite is really easy to build, but there is a slight learning curve to get the wicking right. As this is your first MTL route, look for something that has enough airflow adjust-ability, so that you have a better shot at finding a setting that you like. While it is also subjective, check reviews to see which ones are rated highly for flavour and immediately exclude the ones that we listed as less great.

Next, your mindset has to change a little, as you will never get the same flavour saturation and intensity from an MTL than you will from a big DL setup. Make sure not to grade a tanks flavour by comparing it to your current DL setup, or you will keep being disappointed.

I had a terrible experience with the original Berserker, as it almost always ended up leaking after a couple of refills. I had a dvarw clone which was decent, but I never got the wow factor from it (again, subjective). I then got 2 Kayfun Lite clones (22m and 24mm) and they were HEAVEN, but they can be a pain if you are out and about, as they are also bottom fill.

I never owned one, but many people rave about the little Galaxies MTL, which may be a great buy if you can pick one up used.

The Cog has gotten mixed reviews and seems a bit gimmicky, but the new Berserker and new Ares 2 have been getting some good review lately (the Ares is sort of built by MTL guys, for MTL guys).

If you can find one, I can HIGHLY recommend getting your hands on an Expromizer v4. Super easy to build, top airflow makes it almost impossible to leak, juice flow control is a bonus (I shut mine off when I have my mod in my pocket, so no nasty gurgles or flooding). Flavour is on par with the Kayfun Lite, which is the best I have had. The draw is silky smooth and the quietest atty I have owned.

One other and often overlooked option is to look for a nice MTL rda/rdta and a squonk mod?

** EDIT ** I would also pay close attention to any advice that @Silver @Christos and @GSM500 offer when it comes to MTL...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Chickenstrip (28/7/20)

My two all time favourite MTL tanks -

Savour MTL - top threads lock up but easy as pie to bottom fill if that happens.

Dvarw MTL - fantastic in every way. But building is more of a chore than changing your spare wheel. Re-wicking though is easy.

I like these two because you can massively adjust the airflow to suit your needs. Unlike the normal MTL tanks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dash09 (28/7/20)

I've got some 12mg freebase juice, this is a bit heavy with my DL tank but should work perfectly in a mtl. Other than that I'll have to use 6mg freebase as thats pretty much all I have right now. Have a few salt bottles but I'm trying not to go through those too quick. For reference my pod device is an el cheapo smok novo 2, the draw on this perfect for me, wouldn't mind a bit tighter but definitely dont want to go more open. This little champ is with me at the desk and all the way to the toilet
My reference to the zeus x was because while I do have days where I like it and it works perfectly, there are days when I want to chuck it in the bin. I would have preferred testing first because honestly if I buy something nowdays I've got to get my moneys worth

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru (28/7/20)

I vape MTL at 1mg and it’s satisfying my needs. There’s no right or wrong. It all depends on your needs!
Gear wise I use a few: 
Siren 2, 22mm MTL
Hellvape MD MTL
Aladdin MTL
Vapefly galaxies RDTA
Dvarw MTL
Brunhilde MTL
They’re the ones I kept in my rotation. They all provide an awesome vaping experience!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## CJB85 (28/7/20)

Grand Guru said:


> I vape MTL at 1mg and it’s satisfying my needs. There’s no right or wrong. It all depends on your needs!
> Gear wise I use a few:
> Siren 2, 22mm MTL
> Hellvape MD MTL
> ...


I totally forgot about the MD!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## adriaanh (28/7/20)

CJB85 said:


> I totally forgot about the MD!


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/hellvape-md-rta.t67640/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (28/7/20)

Welcome @dash09 

There have been some great recommendations above - so I cant add much

MTL is how vaping started. It's a shame that MTL went "out of fashion" for a few years - but am very glad its come back strong the past year or so - with a lot of MTL equipment coming out. 

My MTL tank at the moment is the Rose MTL - I got it from The Vape Guy a while back. Its not available anymore (the usual story with vape gear) - but its a great tank, gives a lovely tight draw and oodles of flavour. Love it

Go for it and enjoy
Let us know what you get

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## adriaanh (28/7/20)

Silver said:


> Welcome @dash09
> 
> There have been some great recommendations above - so I cant add much
> 
> ...


https://vapeguy.co.za/Clearomizer-Atomisers/fumytech-rose-gold-mtl-rta

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger (28/7/20)

Fumytech Rose as @Silver said, great MTL rta with enough airflow options, myone staple favorite, and then the Savour, great little rta that satisfies every time for me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chickenstrip (28/7/20)

adriaanh said:


> https://vapeguy.co.za/Clearomizer-Atomisers/fumytech-rose-gold-mtl-rta


This looks awesome. But the price is too much for an "oh cool I'll try that out" kind of vape.


----------



## Silver (28/7/20)

Chickenstrip said:


> This looks awesome. But the price is too much for an "oh cool I'll try that out" kind of vape.



Its a great tank @Chickenstrip 
Very easy to coil and wick
Tight airflow - one of the few I have tried that has great tight airflow without gurgling or issues
Easy peasy to wick
Top fill is so simple - screw off the top in a second and fill. 
No leaks - occasionally after the wick gets tired you might get a very slight dribble - but its hardly noticeable - and believe me I hate dribbling tanks.

The best part about it is the flavour - it really is good for tobaccoes - I have pretty much had Havana Nightz in it for about 2 years - and it gets refilled Mon-Fri - its one of my main workhorse "work" vapes. Sits on my desk and delivers.

If you like MTL it really is worth a try

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru (28/7/20)

Silver said:


> Its a great tank @Chickenstrip
> Very easy to coil and wick
> Tight airflow - one of the few I have tried that has great tight airflow without gurgling or issues
> Easy peasy to wick
> ...


FOMO

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DavyH (28/7/20)

The MD is great...but noisy. I really want to get a Dvarw and a Brunhilde... I’d buy the Brunhilde just for the looks!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (28/7/20)

The other MTL tank I would love to get hold of is the *Expromiser V4*

Sir Vape had them in at one stage but they sold out.

@Christos and a few other members were lucky enough to get one. I think Christos may have gotten his second hand from someone else if I remember correctly. 

Anyhow, we have asked @Stroodlepuff from Vape King if they would consider bringing in some more of these - they might consider after the whole lockdown situation.

That is certainly a tank I would like to try. I believe its also very good.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## dash09 (29/7/20)

So theres a lot of love for the MD and I'm leaning towards that, haven't had much time to fully research it. Then the fumytech, this really does look like a winner and I like @Silver 's feedback, sounds like exactly what I need. But that price. I'm no cheapskate but during these rona times I'm extra cautious with how I spend. Ideally I'd like to cap the budget at R500 but willing to go a bit higher.

Good thing is now I'm shortlisting a few thanks to the advice I'm receiving here, but I would also like to know more about the wire and wicking. Which wire should I be buying? How should I wrap it (ID, number of wraps)? Can I use any cotton (I have some bacon, not entirely impressed with it but its affordable)?

Also, and this will make me seem like a fussy snob, I have the copper wood druga foxy, I have not seen a non rda that would matchy matchy with this thing. If theres an rta out there that you guys know that will match let me know (mtl or dl).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CJB85 (29/7/20)

Silver said:


> The other MTL tank I would love to get hold of is the *Expromiser V4*
> 
> Sir Vape had them in at one stage but they sold out.
> 
> ...


Expromizer V4 is one of the best purchases I have made, period. I really can't fault this thing on ANYTHING.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## ddk1979 (29/7/20)

I always check out the reviews before considering what to try/buy.

Vaping with Vic is always on my list when I check reviews.

*Watts UP Special - The Best (of what I've used) of 2019*
See - 

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DavyH (29/7/20)

Vaping Bogan and Suicide Mods just released the Ether MTL RTA. Yesss.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## adriaanh (29/7/20)

Will probably only hit our side of the world end of the year if ever.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Timwis (29/7/20)

I have had no luck trying to buy the Rose, twice i have bought it only to get an email both times apologising that it was actually out of stock but the infantry hadn't been updated so can i pick an alternative. This resulted in me getting the Hastur Mini MTL RTA and the Purity Plus both are excellent.
@Grand Guru listed some really solid performers and surprised he didn't add the Soulmate which is cheap as chips yet pretty darn good. I also love the new V2 Berserker and Expromizer V4 but the tank i am writing a review for now is outstanding, the Pioneer designed by BP Mods and manufactured by Dovpo! it's a chicken dinner!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (29/7/20)

DavyH said:


> Vaping Bogan and Suicide Mods just released the Ether MTL RTA. Yesss.


Don't you mean f***ing yes you w***ers!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## DavyH (29/7/20)

adriaanh said:


> Will probably only hit our side of the world end of the year if ever.



I can wait.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (29/7/20)

dash09 said:


> So theres a lot of love for the MD and I'm leaning towards that, haven't had much time to fully research it. Then the fumytech, this really does look like a winner and I like @Silver 's feedback, sounds like exactly what I need. But that price. I'm no cheapskate but during these rona times I'm extra cautious with how I spend. Ideally I'd like to cap the budget at R500 but willing to go a bit higher.
> 
> Good thing is now I'm shortlisting a few thanks to the advice I'm receiving here, but I would also like to know more about the wire and wicking. Which wire should I be buying? How should I wrap it (ID, number of wraps)? Can I use any cotton (I have some bacon, not entirely impressed with it but its affordable)?
> 
> Also, and this will make me seem like a fussy snob, I have the copper wood druga foxy, I have not seen a non rda that would matchy matchy with this thing. If theres an rta out there that you guys know that will match let me know (mtl or dl).



hi @dash09 
For coils for my Rose MTL, I use the coils that came with the tank, they look like claptons of sorts. Around 2.5mm iD and about 6 or 7 wraps. They last for ages if you clean them every now and then

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Grand Guru (30/7/20)

Timwis said:


> I have had no luck trying to buy the Rose, twice i have bought it only to get an email both times apologising that it was actually out of stock but the infantry hadn't been updated so can i pick an alternative. This resulted in me getting the Hastur Mini MTL RTA and the Purity Plus both are excellent.
> @Grand Guru listed some really solid performers and surprised he didn't add the Soulmate which is cheap as chips yet pretty darn good. I also love the new V2 Berserker and Expromizer V4 but the tank i am writing a review for now is outstanding, the Pioneer designed by BP Mods and manufactured by Dovpo! it's a chicken dinner!


I second you on the Soulmate @Timwis. It slipped off my mind as I didn’t use it for a few weeks.
I like to give some of my gear a “break” for some time. When I go back to it, it’s like a new encounter!
I’m sure you know that feeling

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Timwis (30/7/20)

Grand Guru said:


> I second you on the Soulmate @Timwis. It slipped off my mind as I didn’t use it for a few weeks.
> I like to give some of my gear a “break” for some time. When I go back to it, it’s like a new encounter!
> I’m sure you know that feeling


No i don't i use my 500 mods and 200 RTA's all the time, your slacking! lol

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## klipdrifter (30/7/20)

Hi there. I scanned through this thread quickly and I don't see anyone mentioning the Taifun GTR MTL.

Now obviously you will have to get a clone which I suspect in South Africa is not an easy task. You are welcome to join the Fasttech group buy if you are interested in one of these.

See this thread: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/post-lockdown-fasttech-gb.t67418/

It is very very very easy to build on and no leaking since I got it.

Even if you are not interested in the GTR you might want to consider the Group Buy since your are in the market for clones.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (30/7/20)

Hey Dash, New to the forum but been on MTL's for a bit now. In the end its all about what vaping style/preference you have, but I love my MTL's.

If you looking for an airy MTL/restrictive DL, then I suggest the Geek Vape Ammit MTL RDA, plenty of airflow options, but a good and solid MTL base. Easy to build and wick.

Vapefly Galaxies RTA is a bit more restrictive, but also plenty of airflow options with inserts and two air holes with changing flow. Gorgeous on flavor.

OBS Engine MTL RTA is also as easy as it comes, and with Top Airflow you wont have any leaking issues, a bit on the restrictive side, especially if you dial down to the middle or small airflow (like sucking a golf ball through a garden hose).

The 3CVape and Vaping V1ck, Savour MTL RTA is also a winner, a bit of a bugger to get used too between the MTL and DL inserts, each of them you have to wick completely different as well, but once you get the hang of it, the flavour is spot on. Bit of a leaky bugger too when you dont get it right.

If you are up for a challenge and a lot of (MTL) airflow, the Advken Manta MTL RTA... but it will leak, and you will have to dial it right down for MTL hit.

Me I run 6 to 9mg freebase liquid for my MTL tanks, just the way I like it, dont do Nic Salts or High Nic Juice, but all of these tanks are great with 50/50.

If you really want to try the best of both worlds, the Augvape Intake single coil with the 510 adaptor, 510 driptip, dialed down to a round airhole works as a MTL as well as the tank is restrictive for a DL tank in any case.

Hope you come right and find what you are looking for, the options don't end here.

Cheers.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (30/7/20)

klipdrifter said:


> Hi there. I scanned through this thread quickly and I don't see anyone mentioning the Taifun GTR MTL.
> 
> Now obviously you will have to get a clone which I suspect in South Africa is not an easy task. You are welcome to join the Fasttech group buy if you are interested in one of these.
> 
> ...


Shenray Taifun GTR clone is really nice also would recommend both SXK Doggystlyles!




Recommending clones i suppose many would have me shot or hanged!! lol

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## dash09 (31/7/20)

klipdrifter said:


> Hi there. I scanned through this thread quickly and I don't see anyone mentioning the Taifun GTR MTL.
> 
> Now obviously you will have to get a clone which I suspect in South Africa is not an easy task. You are welcome to join the Fasttech group buy if you are interested in one of these.
> 
> ...



So I'm definitely keen on the group buy after 5 minutes of browsing fasttech, except I dont even know how to make a selection since there are so many options. This will take some serious research but once I shortlist a few I'll list them here for opinions. Thanks for this link

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dash09 (31/7/20)

Ok here are a few clones that I've shortlisted:
https://www.fasttech.com/products/3042/10035943/9712824
https://www.fasttech.com/products/3042/10009199/9650067
https://www.fasttech.com/products/3042/10051660/9701746
https://www.fasttech.com/products/3...st-hussar-the-end-styled-rta-rebuildable-tank

I'm thinking I can buy a couple (maybe all) of these, which should hold me off for a few months, maybe until lockdown restrictions ease up and we get more local authentic options. What do you guys think?


----------



## Timwis (31/7/20)

Considering pulling the trigger on the Yachtvape Pandora, anyone else got an opinion?


----------



## DirkCoetsee (31/7/20)

I ordered some stuff from the Vape Guys today and it seems as though he's got The Rose in stock(2 in stock)... I was actually thinking about getting one for myself... But ja, recon the COG from Wotofo is good enough.

Sorry, can't post links, my account is not old enough... Just google The Vape Guy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## adriaanh (31/7/20)

DirkCoetsee said:


> I ordered some stuff from the Vape Guys today and it seems as though he's got The Rose in stock(2 in stock)... I was actually thinking about getting one for myself... But ja, recon the COG from Wotofo is good enough.
> 
> Sorry, can't post links, my account is not old enough... Just google The Vape Guy


I posted this with the link on the 1st page


----------



## Grand Guru (31/7/20)

DirkCoetsee said:


> I ordered some stuff from the Vape Guys today and it seems as though he's got The Rose in stock(2 in stock)... I was actually thinking about getting one for myself... But ja, recon the COG from Wotofo is good enough.
> 
> Sorry, can't post links, my account is not old enough... Just google The Vape Guy


1 will be heading to Bloem on Monday thanks to @Silver! Only 1 left

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DirkCoetsee (31/7/20)

Grand Guru said:


> 1 will be heading to Bloem on Monday thanks to @Silver! Only 1 left



Does @Silver have a store/site? Sorry, I am very new to the forum...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Grand Guru (31/7/20)

Read the thread from the beginning, you’ll get it @DirkCoetsee


----------



## DirkCoetsee (31/7/20)

Grand Guru said:


> Read the thread from the beginning, you’ll get it @DirkCoetsee


 Will do... 

Sent from my SM-N770F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DirkCoetsee (31/7/20)

CJB85 said:


> I have been vaping about a year and a half and have not gone a single day without an MTL setup in rotation.
> If you have been hitting 6mg freebase in a big DL setup, you will either need to bump that up for MTL (9-12mg) or go the Salt route.
> 
> MTL is unfortunately no less subjective than any other form of vaping, so a draw that might be great for you will be too loose/tight for someone else.
> ...


If someone decides do stock the Ares 2, I would be their 1st customer. 

I love everything about that RTA. Currently I am using the Wotofo COG and am about 70% happy with the performance. It's as if something is missing, but still a satisfying experience....

But ja, please keep me in the loop when the Ares 2 hits our shores....

Sent from my SM-N770F using Tapatalk


----------



## CJB85 (31/7/20)

DirkCoetsee said:


> If someone decides do stock the Ares 2, I would be their 1st customer.
> 
> I love everything about that RTA. Currently I am using the Wotofo COG and am about 70% happy with the performance. It's as if something is missing, but still a satisfying experience....
> 
> ...


Fasttech has them...


----------



## ddk1979 (31/7/20)

DirkCoetsee said:


> Does @Silver have a store/site?




No, but @Rob Fisher could/should open up his own store 

.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DavyH (31/7/20)

ddk1979 said:


> No, but @Rob Fisher could/should open up his own store
> 
> .



True, but not many of us could afford to shop there. It would be like buying paintings from the Louvre.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## DirkCoetsee (31/7/20)

CJB85 said:


> Fasttech has them...


Personally, I would rather support some of the local stockist before supporting an international company...

Just my personal opinion.

Sent from my SM-N770F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

